# Bomber Group Pics



## dougfisk (Apr 28, 2014)

I was riding a lot , 10 miles a day, and decided to try out a variety of frames and other components in order to find the best fit for me. Well here is where we stand today... They are lined up in order of their placed-in-service date. Blue 37 Schwinn, Red 46 Murray built J.C. Higgins, Red 38 Shelby built Hiawatha, Black 40 Colson, Brown 40 Shelby built Hiawatha.

I call these "Bombers"... as I read that a Bomber is a stripped down older bicycle, in the same vein as a "Klunker", but absent the multi-speeds and hand brakes.


----------



## mike j (Apr 29, 2014)

These boys look ready for action.


----------



## jkent (Apr 29, 2014)

I like the blue Schwinn. Let me know if t ever comes up for sale.
JKent


----------

